# Which celebs have the best hair in your view and why ?



## KL70 (Jun 23, 2008)

In addition to being very beautiful and / or handsome in your view  (but it doesn't matter if anyone named isn't), what male or female celebs in any field, that you admire or even dislike, have the best hair in your view (in terms of style and how they always look when in public) and please say why, for anyone named.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 23, 2008)

kim k is a definite one because it's well kept, the colour is her own and the styling she chooses suits her.

I loved jennifer aniston's various hairstyles throughout the Friends series' - basic and simple, yet glamorous.

And finally, i'd say J Lo, she has had a variety of styles but they all adapt well to her flawless face.

as far as guys go, i'm good for any hair - if he's hot, he's hot. i do prefer short tho.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 23, 2008)

As much as I don't want to like her, Kim K is gorgeous - her hair is so long and the perfect color to bring out her facial features.  
Gwen Stefani makes the perfect platinum blonde muse as she is always doing new things with her hair.  Christina Aguilara makes the perfect classical platinum blonde - maybe I'll be platinum blonde in my next life.


----------



## static_universe (Jun 24, 2008)

I think of Keira Knightly for some reason. She's had lots of different hair styles that are super cute. And Ryan Ross from Panic! at the Disco, that little faux hawk thing he had going on two years ago. I'm also going to agree with Gwen Stefani.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## daniellefc (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Angelina Jolie's hair. It's always a great shade of brown, looks great with her skin tone, and she's always looks flawless. sexy and simple.
For a shorter hair, Cameron Diaz. I loved her hair in "The Holiday" That will be my next cut ;]


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 26, 2008)

Angelina Jolies hair IS absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

kim k and her sister kourtney. but i think they both use extensions to achieve their sexy big hair, but at least it looks natural! rihanna and victoria beckham for the a-line cuts!


----------



## rbella (Jun 26, 2008)

I love kim k's hair.  Also, don't kill me for this one, I love that blonde chick's hair on that show Gossip Girl.  Blake something?  I have blonde hair and if looked like that, I'd be very happy....


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Kimora Lee's hair because it can do anything! Shes mixed like me wooo! =)

I also like JLO & Kim K too, they are beautiful! And if its weave, thats some good weave.


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I really hate the celebrity trend of extensions, and almost all stars wear them nowadays, so that annoys me. Short one day, long the next.

Mandy Moore, I always loved her haircolour and she had some great styles and looked natural.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

carmen electra and beyonce

i love their warm colors and styles


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 27, 2008)

Blake Lively (Serena) from Gossip Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everytime I watch it I always do tousled waves the next day and I'm desperately trying to grow it about five inches longer to be her length.

And Leighton Meester (Blair) always wears really cute turban-style headbands.. even if they are 150 bux :I


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 27, 2008)

tiffany amber thiesen (sp?) too!


----------



## rbella (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Blake Lively (Serena) from Gossip Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everytime I watch it I always do tousled waves the next day and I'm desperately trying to grow it about five inches longer to be her length.

And Leighton Meester (Blair) always wears really cute turban-style headbands.. even if they are 150 bux :I









_

 
Yes!!  That is who I was talking about.  I love her hair!!!


----------



## aimee (Jun 27, 2008)

i love jessica simpsons haircolor


----------



## bgajon (Jun 27, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston is one of my favorites!! Her hair coloring is just amazing and i would love to replicate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kim K has sexy amazing hair that it makes me want to grow my hair like hers and start sporting my own hair color.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2008)

megan fox and angelina jolie.

i'm so jealous of their hair all the time.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 27, 2008)

Angelina Jolie, Gisele Bundchen, Kate Beckinsale & Kim Kardashian always have the sexiest hair!



















http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/77439...4831B75F48EF45


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love kim k's hair.  Also, don't kill me for this one, I love that blonde chick's hair on that show Gossip Girl.  Blake something?  I have blonde hair and if looked like that, I'd be very happy...._

 
Blake Lively... She's got amazing hair.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Carrie Underwood's hair. It always looks polished and gorgeous! I also am a fan of Jessica simpsons hair, i like how she tries different styles. Jamie Lynn Spears has very nice hair, imo. I LOVE love how she colors her hair. If I could pull off blonde, I would get her colors!
OH also Lake Bell from over her dead body. Her red curls were GORGEOUS!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 27, 2008)

its amazing what extensions can do!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_megan fox and angelina jolie.

i'm so jealous of their hair all the time._

 
What I would do to have Megan Fox's hair!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

i love nicole's hair here! pretty colour and amazing waves!





and again lindsay lohans hair here is fabulous! just wish i could do it on myself!!


----------



## MadameXK (Jul 2, 2008)

Definitely Megan Fox... so luscious, but also Jess from the first season of Rock of Love.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 2, 2008)

i agree, def carrie underwood. also, i am obsessed with rachel bilson and hannabeth...i wish my hair could look like either of theirs...sigh...


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Megan Fox and Kim K. . .definately


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 4, 2008)

Jennifer Lopez and Eva Longoria Jennifer Aniston 

Mariah Carey especially Butterfly album days (not the Rainbow and Charmbracelet days where her hair was badly flatironed and center parted and just limp)


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gisele definitely for that awesome sexy beach wave hair. 

J-Lo always looks fab (she does really great updos and looks great with her hair pulled back).

Britney Spears in her hay day - I really liked her hair in Slave for You video, even if she used a ton of extensions, it looked very sexy.

Julia Roberts, especially during her earlier career and in Pretty women (big curly red hair, always looks so healthy and wild). 

Michelle Pheiffer when she dresses up.  I thought she was stylin in Scarface. Her hair looked so amazing with that blonde bob - I loved the color and her cut even though it was very 70/80s.


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

Giselle - just hot. Her face isnt great but her hair and body more than makeup for it. I grew up on the beach and her hair is just beach-glamour!

miranda kerr and adriana lima. Im a proud brunette and these girls do it so well

As you can tell i lurrve sexy fun hair


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, don't hate me for this, but ... Ashley Tisdale. I love both the blonde she had for a while, and the light brown she's rocking these days.
It probably helps that she's ridiculously gorgeous, too.

I'll post a thumbnail for the first one, 'cause it's huge:









Katie Melua's hair is pretty fabolous, too.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2008)

i love tisdales hair too! in fact that top picture is one i have saved on my comp becaus ei like it so much! sad me? never! hee hee!


----------



## pinkstar (Jul 21, 2008)

Megan Fox: Long and so healthy and shiny.

Hayden Panettiere: Looks gorgeous when her hair is long with cascading curls.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 22, 2008)

Kim Kardashian- perfect in every way, yet it looks natural





Vanessa Hudgens- love her curls and the colour is beautiful, also in the second pic I couldn't find the pic that I wanted buuuttt if you imagine her hair was cut off a little bit past shoulder length then that was the look, they style and cut really brought her features (I have a cut that's similar, cept more layered, razored), 3rd pic LOVE her updos, 4th pic LOVE the short and curlyness lol

















Rihanna-the old (also her makeup is gorgeous in that pic) and the recent (the streaks are yum!)
The pic was too big so here's a link. http://www.gimpusers.de/dl/rihanna_template.jpg





Victoria Beckham-you can't really see her fringe because of the angle but the colour and the cut really suit her




Beyonce (in the Upgrade U videoclip)-the condition and colour of her hair is amazing! It really complements her skin tone too. Her hair looks best when it's curly though, but couldn't find a proper pic
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1267/...036050.jpg?v=0

Megan Fox-loved her in Transformers..volume, colour, her hair has it all




Hayden Panettierre- I think that's how you spell her last name, love the colour




Ashley Tisdale- love that shade of blonde and when she has curls/waves they're cute.
http://images.google.com.au/url?q=ht...K8uTVR2yCdZtJA




Haha and yes I could be bothered, I'm procrastinating do my assignment.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 22, 2008)

ashley tisdale! whenever i watch suite life of zack and cody, i can't help but just stare at her hair. i love the blonde and it always looks SOOOO thick and long and i love when it's wavy, omg.

rihanna's a-line cut is just amazing and she pulls it off so well.


----------



## Honey10 (May 5, 2009)

DO YOU KNOW WhiCH NUMBER HAIR COLOR BASE HAVE GISELE, MAYBE 6? and for the highlighs?


----------



## Soire (May 5, 2009)

Kate Beckinsale, I'm so jealous of her hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's always so shiny and wavy... Ah.





And Olivia Palermo. Love her hair color!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I just don't know! There are a lot of good hairstyles out, but with the popularity of extensions i don't always know whats real, they change out really fast. In the pics above my hair is most like posh's in fineness and thickness not in style. I'd like to have Vanessa Hudgen's hair, but i think i'd need extensions.  I could do Rachel Bilson's too, if it would grow faster.  i am soon going darker or lighter, can't decide though.


----------

